# Carbon Single Speed Bike Frame 2010 Battle



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Single Speed, Twenty Nine Inches, and gasp... Carbon Fiber. The material that early adopters and counter-cultural rebels probably never thought would be associated with SS and 29er mountain bikes. Since we don't have levitating skateboards highlighted twenty years ago in Hollywood circa '89, I suppose this will suffice. The roadies are gonna be envious, the 2010 battle has begun with carbon fiber single speed 29er bikes.

"The big S" found posted on MTBR behind the scenes at the Specialized offices that to the common eye, appeared to be a Fisher Superfly painted over with art deco pastel Specialized logos:










"Superfly" found posted by howard.dylanbike of "dave's 18lb carbon superfly ss" with the titan uranus seatpost. The first to hit with their carbon 29ers, with a number of MTBR members converting their geared Superflys to single speed. GF listened and released the SS specific Superfly's to industry insiders, selling for as high as $2500 on ebay for frame only.










"Niner", with its ear to the MTBR forums, tops everything, throwing up a bit middle finger to all the non-believers with its original all carbon rigid fork seen in the SSWC 2008 race, taking its cues from the road carbon technology, and applying to an MTB specific design, finally the enthusiasts see a complete carbon frameset that is cohesive and aesthetically blended, full respect. Stunning, really. Niner 2010 owns: *All Your carbon 29er SS are belong to us!*


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ellsworth Enlightenment 29er. Dropouts can be replaced to run: Geared, Singlespeed Chain, and *Singlespeed belt drive!*

cables are internally routed. Talk about BLING!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the Superfly. 

Not a huge fan of carbon fiber, mainly stemming from frame aesthetics. Still, keep posting pictures and woo me....


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

The final Stumpy looks much better than those preproduction photos. And it comes with a custom tapered Reba with a carbon crown. 








I generally would not choose anything Specialized over Fisher or Niner, but Niner does not have any established history for their carbon frames, and Fisher keeps skimping and leaving the 'Fly as a non-OCLV frame that seems to be much more prone to failure than their competitors or their even own OCLV frames. Not only that but the 2010 Superfly SS is currently unavailable due to the dropout fiasco.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I hate to say it, but the specialized is the nicest looking of the bunch.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

sean salach said:


> I hate to say it, but the specialized is the nicest looking of the bunch.


Sadly, I agree.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ned was riding a specialized carbon fiber 29 single speed at durango last month at the sscw


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

I want to make a frame out of circus peanuts


----------



## farrisw1 (Jul 22, 2009)

ernesto_from_Wisconsin said:


> I want to make a frame out of circus peanuts


I had that once but I had to eat the frame to stay alive when I got lost for 4 days on a series of unmarked trails in Lakeland, TN back in 1996.....


----------



## Bigggs (Jan 8, 2009)

So much for the simplicity of single speed...

Ernesto, the candy kind or the kind you feed to elephants? Maybe you could make a composite, hard peanut shell on the outside, soft sugary center... Mmmm


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

I usually like his bikes but that Ells is the ugliest thing Tony has ever produced. 

I say that but I have never seen his kids......I keed, I keed.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

can't get right said:


> I usually like his bikes but that Ells is the ugliest thing Tony has ever produced.
> 
> I say that but I have never seen his kids......I keed, I keed.


The internet can find _anything_


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

boomn said:


> The final Stumpy looks much better than those preproduction photos. And it comes with a custom tapered Reba with a carbon crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of "dropout fiasco", it looks like Specialized also has taken a poor design choice for a SS bike...


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> Speaking of "dropout fiasco", it looks like Specialized also has taken a poor design choice for a SS bike...


are you referring to tried and true track ends as a fiasco? Boy, those words will get you hurt in this town


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

They're all just lucky that Vassago doesn't make a carbon Jabberwocky........


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

boomn said:


> The internet can find _anything_


Very creepy boomn, very creepy.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Renovatio said:


> Very creepy boomn, very creepy.


Too much?


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

I am the great Cornholio! Are you threatening me?

lighten up brudda...


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have to go with the Niner. It speaks to me.


----------



## Moval49er (Mar 21, 2008)

boomn said:


> I generally would not choose anything Specialized over Fisher or Niner, but Niner does not have any established history for their carbon frames, and Fisher keeps skimping and leaving the 'Fly as a non-OCLV frame that seems to be much more prone to failure than their competitors or their even own OCLV frames. Not only that but the 2010 Superfly SS is currently unavailable due to the dropout fiasco.


So far, I have had great luck on my Flys - the '08 didn't even scratch on my last wreck - can't say as much for my leg:madman: Riding in my aircast now!

Not sure what Fisher had in mind for the dropouts - my '09 with track ends is a trouble-free ride. They just should have put that into production.

The Spec is a beaut, though...


----------



## Superflyguy (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey! I do believe that is my superfly on parade here. That was at day of endurance a few weeks back. Singlespeed Victory! Ok whatever. I havent had any issues with my dropouts. What is actually going on?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Superflyguy said:


> Hey! I do believe that is my superfly on parade here. That was at day of endurance a few weeks back. Singlespeed Victory! Ok whatever. I havent had any issues with my dropouts. What is actually going on?


The 2010 version with mini sliding dropouts was not tested properly and was slipping for many people. Fisher is not selling the frame right now until they design something new. There is a thread here


----------



## Superflyguy (Oct 20, 2009)

Superflyguy said:


> Hey! I do believe that is my superfly on parade here. That was at day of endurance a few weeks back. Singlespeed Victory! Ok whatever. I havent had any issues with my dropouts. What is actually going on?


 Have to agree, The Ellsworth is a tad ugly-Wonder if a good girdle could hide some of those curves?:nono:


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

there is also the extended controversy over sliding dropouts on a SS-Racer intended bike...since quick release skewers were not possible, it seemed like bolting the rear wheel in place was not the most ideal way to race since it took more time to fix a rear flat....don't get me wrong, the Superfly is one sick light frame with awesome geometry numbers, just that sliding dropouts gave it a little -1 on the racer's edge according to the hardcore.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

donmeredith74 said:


> I have to go with the Niner. It speaks to me.


yes...that is a beauty...

all carbon...even the steerer tube!!

well thought out and it even uses their better version of an EBB....makes selecting the right gear just that simple.


----------



## Superflyguy (Oct 20, 2009)

are you talking about the 2010 fisher?


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

nah, for 2010, they are finally getting it right...seems they had to go do their homework in the field. You would think they would have gotten it right the first time...but oh well..the bigger the company, the slower the evolution.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> nah, for 2010, they are finally getting it right...seems they had to go do their homework in the field. You would think they would have gotten it right the first time...but oh well..the bigger the company, the slower the evolution.


did you read this thread that I linked to earlier? Those new dropouts are the ones that don't work properly and Fisher is having to redesign them again.


----------



## CoffeeBean (Mar 23, 2007)

no, I did not. bummed to see they are having problems with the new design...one bolt on the non drive side seemed like it would have been enough...hopefully Gary Fisher customer service will help them keep their customers happy.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> no, I did not. bummed to see they are having problems with the new design...one bolt on the non drive side seemed like it would have been enough...hopefully Gary Fisher customer service will help them keep their customers happy.


Yep, it sounds like they have been working hard to make sure their happy, and I don't doubt they will come up with a great replacment


----------



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

CoffeeBean said:


> Speaking of "dropout fiasco", it looks like Specialized also has taken a poor design choice for a SS bike...


LOL. I've used those for years now with a QR, they're great and the lightest option.


----------



## Superflyguy (Oct 20, 2009)

I have the 2010 version and have no problems. I would remove the stock bolts and replace them with larger headed bolts though. I did this not because of the issues posted here, but because i stripped one of the heads out.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking at the '10 GF dropouts on the carbon SS Superfly, seems like a lot of that came from the Black Cat Cycles dropout hinge design on brake caliper side and the Paragon Machine Works sliding dropout design on the driveside.

@superflyguy: bike owners who use Paragon Machine Works sliding dropouts also replace their dropout allen bolts with wider surface hex bolts to prevent slipping. Makes sense functionally, but takes a hit on the aesthetics.


----------



## el davido (Feb 23, 2009)

I just used some old school canti brake bolts that just happened to be the right length. A larger star washer will help as well if slippage is an issue.


----------



## Charlie Cheswick (Apr 16, 2009)

I would ride any of those bikes silly.


----------



## djump (Aug 12, 2009)

That niner in yellow is HOOOT! I want!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

djump said:


> That niner in yellow is HOOOT! I want!


are you an owl? At least translate it for the rest of us


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

So far i'm digging my ibis tranny even with its little girl wheels!


----------



## can't get right (May 15, 2005)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> So far i'm digging my ibis tranny even with its little girl wheels!


I hear you are sucker for any kind of tranny:thumbsup:


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess I'll be the odd ball here cause I'm diggin that Ellsworth.


----------



## WaitWienie (Jun 10, 2009)

I am riding this as a SS right now in the 26" version... It hauls major ballz... Super light and stiff and with a SID WC on front with Pop-loc when I have the fork locked out standing up and mashing feels effortless...
http://www.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=70&pid=151


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

They are lovely road bikes


----------



## esku (Jul 26, 2005)

Only 26" but the best out there


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Wilier rub-off*

Pretty funny. I came across a Wilier carbon bike when looking for a geared roadie. It reminded me a lot of what the Specialized carbon bike emulated. A roadie Italian carbon race bike. Wilier is 50% looks if not more, self-proclaimed "sexy" --- which is not a bad thing.

2010 is almost here, have there been any new contenders to the 2010 29er SS carbon battle? Is there enough room (market demand)?









Doppelganger:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmm. Missing the point for me.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

My vote is for the Specialized.


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

im going to have to repent for lust.


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

esku said:


> Only 26" but the best out there


Man if Ibis had a 29er Tranny I would buy it in a heartbeat. My Mojo SL is the best I've ridden.:thumbsup:


----------



## tm29er (Mar 13, 2009)

It isn't a 2010, but it is carbon and a 29er... I used forward components BB to get her setup SS. Only downside was that my Noir carbon cranks didn't work and I had to use the stylo's... still some parts to swap out, but overall, I love this bike!


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

dwick37 said:


> Man if Ibis had a 29er Tranny I would buy it in a heartbeat. My Mojo SL is the best I've ridden.:thumbsup:


With the bolt on rear end, I would think a custom 29" capable rear end would be possible. If not in carbon then at least in aluminum....


----------



## tm29er (Mar 13, 2009)

I must be a computin' foo. why isn't my pic attaching to the post?!?!?!


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

tm29er said:


> I must be a computin' foo. why isn't my pic attaching to the post?!?!?!


the address you posted in the IMG tag is a link the Picasa page not the image itself, so it can't insert that object into the post as an image.

Right click and select "view image" or "open image in new tab" or whatever your browser has to view just the picture. Copy the address for this image and paste that into the tag, like this:









very nice setup by the way.


----------



## tm29er (Mar 13, 2009)

sweet! Thanks for the elementary education on inserting images!!!?!? I thought I was better than that. Apparently not....


----------



## Marv010 (Aug 6, 2007)

My vote is on the* Ellsworth* for something very different. I bet you turn more heads with it then the others. Though, I am sure they all ride sweet!!!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bump... anyone else liking/disliking the Fisher or the Specialized? I want an Air9, but the wait time is insane.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm going with the niner or ellesworth is pretty nice looking to. I just really like how the Frame and fork meet up on the Air 9. its just a really smooth transition.


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I raced my Superfly last week.

no slider issues thus far *knocks wood*










But, i think if you haven't ordered the Fisher yet, you won;t get one until the 2011's come out around August.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*The GF is nice, but....*

After 6 months, looking like the Gary Fisher Superfly's are hittin' the wild in numbers. In fact, I just acquired a titanium ride thanks to the previous owners jones for the carbon fiber composite realm (a GF SF SS of all bikes). But it's those in the know that are waiting for the Air9 to hit, 'cause that is the game changer, and Niner has practically all bases covered on everything appealing to the MTBR crowd.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah- it's really the only one I've seen that has everything I want. Might just have to wait.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

jonw9 said:


> I raced my Superfly last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like Yankee Springs maybe?


----------



## jonw9 (Jun 29, 2009)

RedGreen said:


> That looks like Yankee Springs maybe?


Yankee Springs definitely....


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

It isn't a 29er, but the Tranny is my favorite out of all the carbon models on the market. Despite it's somewhat average looks, it handles like a dream. 
It seems like they put a bit of time into making something that was extremely functional, versatile, and race worthy rather than something that just follows the latest fads. They are also very reasonably priced for what you get.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll go with the Niner for looks, aesthetics-wise. For me, it looks like it was all meant to be together. That Ellsworth is the fugliest thing I have seen in some time! Fisher and Specialized are both OK - nothing either calls out to me or repels me with their looks. Ultimately, the ride will make the decision, but the Ellsworth just might be so ugly (and with the internal cable routing...) that I would not even give it a chance. :ciappa:


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

That Specialized is looking pretty sweet. Anyone have any intel on how the frame is working out? Any issues to speak of?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@rensho, didn't you see the S-works posted in the 29er forum all Edge'd out! http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=607900

It's not the SS, but a geared variation of the same frame.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Three words and some letters: GARY FISHER SUPERFLY SS.


----------

